# What test kits do you use?



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm new to this planted tank obsession. I've had fish for years but never really got into plants. I've only got a couple of really lousy and old water parameter tests.

So my question is, what do you guys suggest I get? Is there a kit out there that has everything in it that I'll need to test that won't totally break the bank?

I don't need a Ph test, as I've got a digital meter for that... but other than this I've got nothing.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i use aquarium pharmaceuticals or something like that, it has doc wellfish on it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The main test kits you will need is PH, KH, N03 & P04. Most any brands work well: Tetra Test, Redsea, AP etc.. Get liquid test kits, not the strips. 

You can by master test kits but they will contain test you don't really need, this is way I like buying individual test kits. 

Don't worry about iron and potassium test kits, which are usually inaccurate and a waste of money. The better ones are expensive and IMO not needed.


----------



## fishtk75 (Sep 6, 2006)

trenac said:


> The main test kits you will need is PH, KH, N03 & P04. Most any brands work well: Tetra Test, Redsea, AP etc.. Get liquid test kits, not the strips.
> 
> You can by master test kits but they will contain test you don't really need, this is way I like buying individual test kits.
> 
> Don't worry about iron and potassium test kits, which are usually inaccurate and a waste of money. The better ones are expensive and IMO not needed.


PH, KH, N03 & P04 What is the numbers range to hold to be for these.
I am also new and need to know every were I look everyone has not said that.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

As long as you have a stable PH the reading don't matter that much, unless you are keeping fish that needs a specific PH. However I would not let the PH drop below 6, my PH ranges from 6.3 to 7.

You want a N03 level of around 10ppm and P04 around 1ppm.

Here is a couple of sites to look at...

Aquarium Plants | My views, Steve Hampton, on how to succeed with aquarium plants

Aquarium Chemistry, pH, gH, and kH relationship


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

But whatever test kit you end up with, make sure you calibrate it. Make a known concentration of whatever it is you're testing and verify that the kit will give you the reading in the correct ballpark. You may find that what the color chart refers to as 10ppm is really closer to 5 or to 20.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Back a year and a half, this was a puzzling question for me but after this time periods experience I can tell you that now I'm using the best testing equipment possible, and those are my fish, my plants and my algea. They tell me everything I need to know with an exact accuracy. Besides, that phmeter could be handy if it is calibrated and accurate. Using test kits other than making some tests for your own or planning an approximate dosing schedule during the initial stages are not very much required.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I agree with Yildirim and use LaMotte kits for testing everything but pH, when I actually test. I use a Hanna 98129 for testing pH and TDS which I use almost daily and calibrate weekly. 

I have always had troubles matching the colors on those little cards to the color in the vials and LaMotte pretty much eliminates this part of testing. My wife and I always seem to disagree on the color when I use color coded cards.

To echo Bert's response, any test should be fairly accurate if you "calibrate' the test kit. I think this should actually be called "calibrting your eyes to the test kits"


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

The test kit I use is the Jungle 5-in-1 quick dip strip. It's not very accurate at all, but for me, I like to monitor the *changes* in levels rather than actual numerical value. 

I use it mainly to test my tap water a few times a month, to monitor pH swings, but like Yildirim and MatPat said above, the best indicators of something wrong would have to be my plants and fish.


----------



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies folks.

I'm having trouble with algae and just got my setup going. I'm trying to figure out how much of what ferts to use and all that good stuff, so I figured I'd need some tests to figure this all out...

I'll let you know how it goes


----------

